# why is this happening??



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hello Peter, I hope you had a nice time in Canada.

Well here I am to bother you again, I wondered if you could help me please.
I have had 4 attempts at IUI all neg and it turned out after further tests that sperm wasn't surviving after 24 hrs so it had all been a waste of time.

I then had to have laser traetment for some abnormal cells after a routine smear so we put further treatment on hold.

We then had our first attempt at IVF in Jan/Feb and got 10 eggs, 3 fertalized, one 5 cell grade 2. one 4 cell grade 2 and a 3 cell grade 3. I had the 5&4 put back tested on day 10 and got a +++ stronger the next day but then started to bleed and af came.

I have just had ICSI and got 14 eggs, 7 were mature enough to use and got 6 fertalised. I had one grade 1 4 cell and one grade 1 2 cell put back. Tested on day 9 and got a faint ++ tested on day 10 and got a very strong ++ but am now bleeding so the same thinh has happened, why is this?
It has really hit me hard now and I'm doubting as to wether I can carry a baby? What advise can you give me and what should I ask my clininc on my appt?

Thank you so much for your help you are a true ^

Love Clarex


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Clare said:


> Hello Peter, I hope you had a nice time in Canada.
> 
> Well here I am to bother you again, I wondered if you could help me please.
> I have had 4 attempts at IUI all neg and it turned out after further tests that sperm wasn't surviving after 24 hrs so it had all been a waste of time.
> ...


----------

